# Current price for Diamond Melee



## Chiptech81 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi All

I was just wondering if anyone may now what the typical trade price per carat of melee diamonds is?

Thanks


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 10, 2014)

Chiptech81 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone may now what the typical trade price per carat of melee diamonds is?
> 
> Thanks


Maybe try the "Diamond Refining Forum" :roll:


----------



## nickvc (Feb 10, 2014)

It really depends on the quality of the stones and the quantity. If you only have a few carats of mainly small eight cuts not very much if you have a few carats of good white brilliant cuts much much better.
Where have the stones come from ? What size are they? Sorry to sound vague but it's not an easy question to answer due to the variables.


----------



## Dan Dement (Feb 10, 2014)

Chip,

It just all depends on the mix and quantity of what you have. November/December was a very difficult time to sell melee as the market was full of breakout goods. What I normally could get $100 to $105. for, I could not sell for $75. I have over 35 years in the diamond business so I am past the Rookie dept. I manufacturer Platinum & Palladium jewelry and buy well 300 carats a year of smaller diamonds. It's like asking how much is a house or a car? How many carats do you have? Have they been cleaned and have the CZ's out? Has someone Cherry picked out the better goods? How much of the group is brown or frozen spit?

Happy to look at them. The Devil and price is in the details. A couple of us old jewelry dogs like Nick & I on GFR. 

Dan


----------



## Chiptech81 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks Nick and Dan for your answer, they are more informative than some others on this forum!

The majority are round brilliant cuts, they range from 0.01ct to 0.19ct each in size, there are some larger ones 0.25ct and bigger but these will be kept for now. they have been cleaned and sorted out so no cz's, the quality - there are some frosted and browns I haven't gone that far into sorting them. I currently have 15cts.
Is it a case of asking around for prices in hatton to see who would pay the best on the day?
I just wondered if there was a basic pay for mixed small diamonds upto 0.19ct.


----------



## greatgems (Sep 18, 2014)

Melee are sold in the following Break down 

.01 ct to .02 ct

.03 ct to .07 ct

.08 ct to .14 ct 

.15 ct to .17 ct

.18 ct to .22 ct 

I own a diamond trading and manufacture firm in Ontario Canada if your looking for a buyer im always buying send me a break down of the following stones in each weight class above we pay very good prices for melee Pictures of each weight class to see the colors will be needed we pay based on size and weight and clarity as long as we get some good pictures we can pay via paypal make sure all cz are removed before 

[email protected]


----------

